# ball position when using wedges???



## bigfoot1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

where abouts do you position the ball when you are using wedges?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 7, 2012)

bigfoot1985 said:



			where abouts do you position the ball when you are using wedges?
		
Click to expand...

If it's a standard shot then middle of my stance with the weight a touch more on my front foot


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Jan 7, 2012)

i played today and my short game let me down. The person i was playing with told me to play the ball off my back foot..


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 7, 2012)

bigfoot1985 said:



			i played today and my short game let me down. The person i was playing with told me to play the ball off my back foot..
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes do that to lower the flight, also gets more of a hop and sop for me.


----------



## Val (Jan 7, 2012)

bigfoot1985 said:



			i played today and my short game let me down. The person i was playing with told me to play the ball off my back foot..
		
Click to expand...

If you read bob vokeys article in the last GM you'll see he reckons this is not correct as it exposes the leading edge and delofts the club


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 7, 2012)

bigfoot1985 said:



			where abouts do you position the ball when you are using wedges?
		
Click to expand...

About 18 inches from the pin usually.  Not really.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 7, 2012)

I play all my shots with the ball, 2" inside my front heel, where ever possible. Just widen or narrower the stance.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 7, 2012)

towards front foot for added height. during winter i have to hit all my irons off the front foot or i hit everything fat with the soft ground. more of a sweeping motion that a strike this time of year.


----------



## leaney (Jan 7, 2012)

The ball needs to be back in your stance. That's for lob shots and pitch shots.

With pitch shots your hands need to be in-line with your left leg and your weight needs to be around 70% on your left leg.

For lob shots, your weight needs to be 60%-70% on your right foot/


----------



## leaney (Jan 7, 2012)

If the ball is towards the front foot, surely this will promote 'thinning' the ball as you're more likely to catch it on the upswing?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 7, 2012)

Depends what Kind of shot I'm looking to play.

Regular pitch, mid stance, weight forward.

If I want to get the ball up quickly, I play it forward in my stance.

The only real time I play the ball off the back foot, essentially de-lofting the club, is green side when I want to hit a little bump and run or try and get a little check.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 8, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Depends what Kind of shot I'm looking to play.

Regular pitch, mid stance, weight forward.

If I want to get the ball up quickly, I play it forward in my stance.

The only real time I play the ball off the back foot, essentially de-lofting the club, is green side when I want to hit a little bump and run or try and get a little check.
		
Click to expand...

this sounds about right. although sometimes i do punch some wedge shots (back in stance) in if the wind is up. i cant play these until the course drys up. its like a bog at the minute.

when i say forward i dont mean off the front foot. just moved closer to than center.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2012)

leaney said:



			The ball needs to be back in your stance. That's for lob shots and pitch shots.

With pitch shots your hands need to be in-line with your left leg and your weight needs to be around 70% on your left leg.

For lob shots, your weight needs to be 60%-70% on your right foot/
		
Click to expand...

So for lob shots you want the ball back in your stance and your weight mostly on your back foot?
And for a pitch shot you want the ball back in your stance and the weight mostly on your front foot?


----------



## Piece (Jan 8, 2012)

bobmac said:



			So for lob shots you want the ball back in your stance and your weight mostly on your back foot?
And for a pitch shot you want the ball back in your stance and the weight mostly on your front foot?
		
Click to expand...

That back-to-front combination might just work :smirk:


----------



## One Planer (Jan 8, 2012)

Piece said:



			That back-to-front combination might just work :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ever the optimist :smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 8, 2012)

lob = front
bump = back
anything else in between I make up as I go along 

I also use the hinge and hold


----------



## markyjee (Jan 8, 2012)

Some info from the World no 1

http://www.youtube.com/user/mizunogolfeurope

I tried his method on thusday and kept fatting my chips, practice reqd.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 8, 2012)

played on friday and today. for my wedge shots i have been standing with my feet close together (just a couple of inches apart) and have found my wedge shots to be alot more accurate. this promotes a proper shoulder turn. 



wide stance and ball forward for a lob shot! played a beauty today


----------



## Monty_Brown (Jan 9, 2012)

Back foot is too hard to pull off consistently. As per the Vokey advice mentioned above, you have to catch it perfectly to stop the leading edge digging into the turf. Yes it can look great when you get it right occasionally, but the percentage shot is mid stance and let the bounce on the club be your friend and do its job.

In my opinion


----------

